# Boy kills uncle in hunting accident



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It can't be stressed enough that anyone under 15 needs constant supervision and training when hunting...

I wonder if this kid will ever pick up a gun again... I doubt it.

Kinda makes a guy wonder about the wisdom of lowering the age limit in ND to be able to hunt doesn't it?

Ryan

:eyeroll:



> Boy kills uncle in hunting accident
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_7318847
> The Salt Lake Tribune
> ...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Very Tragic.. 

Ryan,
Although I will say that this is one of only a few accidents I've heard involving a youth.. How many accidents do you hear about caused by adults??

I've said it before, but 99% of the youngsters I've hunted with are far safer than most adults.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I've said it before, but 99% of the youngsters I've hunted with are far safer than most adults.


I believe there is data to support your claim. That data shows most accidents that occur involve older hunters that did not take hunter safety courses.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A sad tragedy indeed. I hope the family has the strength to get through their grief. Without question, the young man will need a great deal of loving support.

This makes me think, though, about pheasant hunting with an old friend last week. As we stopped for a moment to discuss our next move, I noticed that he had his safety off, and told him so. He replied, "I never hunt with my safety on." I was stunned, and told him that he is the only, I mean THE ONLY person I know that would do that. He shrugged it off, and declined to discuss it any further, obviously feeling that he is as safe as he needs to be. Needless to say, I watched his position closely for the rest of the afternoon. It really wrecked the hunt for me. As a result, I'm not sure what, if any hunting adventures my pal and I might have in the future. I am just too spooked by this. I guess it goes back to DBLKLUK's statement that older hunters who never took a hunter's safety class aren't as safe as the younger guys. I believe it to be, sadly, too true. 
Still hopeful for those who will succeed us,
Burl


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

there as one here in ohio, a man and his 11 year old boy were out upland hunting...the man was carrying all the shells. he put one in wne tto fire and nothing..so he put another one in saw another bird fired and it blew up and killed him instantly... the little boy was out in the woods with his dead dad.... the dad was carrying 12gauge and 20 gauge shells.... you put it together... no not a shooting by mistake, but still young person older person


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

> I've said it before, but 99% of the youngsters I've hunted with are far safer than most adults.


thats because they dont have friends named jim to watch them do this


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Burly,

That is scary. I really started paying close attention to my hunting partners after I got dogs. Somebody who is not safe NEVER hunts a second time over my dogs.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

you can teach saftey all u want but you have to be tghe one to enforse it... i went turkey hunting and a guy i was with stopped and lit up a dooby....

i was like...wtf? i asked him not to but he decided to anyways.
i promptley proceeded back to my truck and on to another land.

i felt like a fool around everyone... but i was being sure of myself!


----------

